# homelite blower problem



## aka rotten (Mar 15, 2009)

What is the secret to removing the primer bulb from the yellow plastic ring its attached to,I have it to where i can get to it but cant seem to get hoses off rear of it.figgured i,d ask before i tore something else up.It is a homelite yard broom II,Thanks


----------



## aka rotten (Mar 15, 2009)

Surly one of you experts can tell me how to remove primer bulb on homelite yard broomII blower,bulb is mounted on yellow plastic piece and my 80 year old eyes cant see ib bulb simply unscrews from plastic or if you have to buy bulb and lines as a unit,Thanks


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

is your primer bulb seperate from the carb in otherwords is it mounted elsewhere instead of the carb itself ? 

you said its yellow im thinking if that is the case then its a snap in type primer bulb 


part # PS06164 im still checking on that coil also 

if its the one im thinking of the bulb itself is not removable has to be removed as a complete unit and changed out as a complete unit 

hope this helps answer the question 

calvin

i might take some close up images of the primer bulb removal and post them here using my photobucket acct that way the images dont take up space on the server where this forum is hosted at


----------



## witmer (Apr 22, 2009)

homelite weedwacker.. starts fine but will not accerate from an idle. sounds like it is bogging down...if I put the choke partially on it picks up speed...seems like it not getting enough gas....have cleaned the fuel pickup filter and chaged out fuel lines....adjustments on carb are internal and seem to take special tool to adjust...I have cleaned carb with carb cleaner still smae problem....
Any Help appreciated


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

witmer said:


> homelite weedwacker.. starts fine but will not accerate from an idle. sounds like it is bogging down...if I put the choke partially on it picks up speed...seems like it not getting enough gas....have cleaned the fuel pickup filter and chaged out fuel lines....adjustments on carb are internal and seem to take special tool to adjust...I have cleaned carb with carb cleaner still smae problem....
> Any Help appreciated


what model is it ?


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

witmer please start a new post for your weed wacker


----------

